# Dog ID Tags...



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any really awesome id tags for their dogs? I keep buying them and they keep getting chewed up. We do leave their collars on all day but take them off for bed. I do that because I'm worried if they ever get loose I want my info on them. But I need something stronger...Come on guys show me what you've got...


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

I just use the metal ones that you can get at petsmart that are shaped like bones. I leave my dogs collars on all the time and they have lasted for as long as I've had each dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I order from these guys for my entire kennel. Last time I ordered 18 dog ID tags and I think I paid 25.00. They are fast and accurate and the tags have lasted almost 2 years in good shape. They have not worn out at all and they have all sizes and colors available. Anyone else is a rip off IMO
Custom Engraved Dog Tag Cat Pet ID Name Medical Tags - eBay (item 180369853855 end time Jul-16-09 19:04:38 PDT)


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

cass0407 said:


> I just use the metal ones that you can get at petsmart that are shaped like bones. I leave my dogs collars on all the time and they have lasted for as long as I've had each dog.


My dogs will chew on theres....I have used the ones from there and they only last a month or so...LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I order from these guys for my entire kennel. Last time I ordered 18 dog ID tags and I think I paid 25.00. They are fast and accurate and the tags have lasted almost 2 years in good shape. They have not worn out at all and they have all sizes and colors available. Anyone else is a rip off IMO
> Custom Engraved Dog Tag Cat Pet ID Name Medical Tags - eBay (item 180369853855 end time Jul-16-09 19:04:38 PDT)


Ohhhhhhh

Thank you! I will defiantly look into those.....


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> My dogs will chew on theres....I have used the ones from there and they only last a month or so...LOL


I agree..I don't know how many ID tags I have been through with Ruca and Zion. They chew on them..scratch them..etc. I had a couple of the plastic coated ones from there also and that lasted a week..they chewed the plastic off so all it was, was a little metal tag..you couldn't really see the name and number anymore..haha.

A couple weeks ago I was checking out this website...this looks like it could work because it doesn't dangle down...they arent cute or anything..pretty plain..but it looks like it could work..check it out

Boomerang Tags


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> I agree..I don't know how many ID tags I have been through with Ruca and Zion. They chew on them..scratch them..etc. I had a couple of the plastic coated ones from there also and that lasted a week..they chewed the plastic off so all it was, was a little metal tag..you couldn't really see the name and number anymore..haha.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I was checking out this website...this looks like it could work because it doesn't dangle down...they arent cute or anything..pretty plain..but it looks like it could work..check it out
> 
> Boomerang Tags


Those are cool but my dogs have 2" thick collars so I don't see any that will fit...


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Neela has gotten some for her dogs, its a late like thing thats put on the color, it doesnt dangle down or anything. She got it from
stillwaterkennelsupply.com


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

This place has nice looking tags...

Dog Collars and ID Tags, Dog accessories and supplies online for sale


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Harley D said:


> Neela has gotten some for her dogs, its a late like thing thats put on the color, it doesnt dangle down or anything. She got it from
> stillwaterkennelsupply.com


Oh thanks!

Do you know how those attach to the collar? I know they don't slide or anything.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll really look at it tonight and let you know how he puts em on.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am not sure myself LOL>< 
Neela has the collars and as she said she will tell you. 
Sorry


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

my boys problem isn't the tag itself but the latch you use to hook it to thier collar. while i like the ones that fit around the collar i worry about thier steadfastness when swimming in the river. that and if i feel the need to change collars, what a pain. for now i stick to the cheapies and microchipping.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i wanna get nismo an ID thats like 6 inches by 6 inches. it'll be his bling


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i wanna get nismo an ID thats like 6 inches by 6 inches. it'll be his bling


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

roxy text me around 10 tonight and I'll look at the collars for you. I didn't get home until around 11:30 last night because it rained so hard it flooded my work and I couldn't get out.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

NEELA said:


> roxy text me around 10 tonight and I'll look at the collars for you. I didn't get home until around 11:30 last night because it rained so hard it flooded my work and I couldn't get out.


LMAO......You know I'll text you anytime..hehehe


----------



## emilyee (Jul 13, 2012)

I also need to get some stronger dog id tags for my dog. I've found them online.


----------



## harrontrueman (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the ones that fit around the receiver I fear about their steadfastness when diving in the stream that and if I experience the need to modify collars for dogs, what a suffering.


----------

